# Possible frog death



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

So hubby just called. he came home from hunting to find my two devils cats playing bad mitten with a juvi oyapok that I have.

I have no idea how the frog got out or how the cats got to the frog. But when he went to pick it up to throw it away. It moved its back legs. 
SO I had him but the frog in a 190oz container with wet papers towels and a pothos cutting till I got home. he did spray the frog to get the at hairs off of him.

If the frog is still alive when i get him what is going to be the best thing I can do for him to help him recover if he is going to?

Thanks in advance for any help or advice


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

place him in a container where he will not be stressed , cover all sides if you can and feed him tomorrow and see if he takes any in. best of luck.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I came home at 4. he is in a temp 190oz container and was lapping up springtails. But I do think he may have a broken back legs. I am going to give him some stress free time and see how he does.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

keep us posted!


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Well i woke up this morning and the frog had passed.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

SOrry to hear that


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Thanks guys. I just feel bad for the frogs. Could no thave been a fun way to go.


----------

